# Laptop prices in recession



## gavinhodges00 (Feb 18, 2009)

In the recession time there is any hope that the prices of laptop will go down.

Thanks
________


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There's always hope.


----------



## gavinhodges00 (Feb 18, 2009)

Small hope or full hope.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Small.... If I had to bet on the future of prices I would bet you will find that the budget PCs may drop a tad and the high end laptops will stay close to the same cost.


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

Netbooks should help bring prices down a bit ...


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> Netbooks should help bring prices down a bit


I am skeptical there... that is like saying that cellphones will bring down the price of Blackberries, Palm Treos and iPhones. (All being phone devices)

Netbooks fill a niche and may partly be used by some as a "cheap alternative" to a full scale laptop but I don't think they will drive the prices on full scale laptops anytime in the near future. (And yes I have used a Netbook)


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Laptop prices are already low. Companies can't give them away for free.


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

StumpedTechy said:


> I am skeptical there... that is like saying that cellphones will bring down the price of Blackberries, Palm Treos and iPhones. (All being phone devices)
> 
> Netbooks fill a niche and may partly be used by some as a "cheap alternative" to a full scale laptop but I don't think they will drive the prices on full scale laptops anytime in the near future. (And yes I have used a Netbook)


i don't think netbooks will help bring prices down very much ... but they are becoming increasingly popular and will have a bit of an impact on low-end laptops.


----------



## tetrismonster (Feb 21, 2009)

Prices for laptops should come down eventually, but it all depends on what kind of machine you are looking for. A laptop with a Intel Celeron Cpu is going to be a close contender with an Intel Dual Core processor. 

I would definitely suggest a machine faster than a Celeron, because they don't handle Vista too well, unless you have tons of ram


----------



## gavinhodges00 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have 2 gb of Ram and core 2 duo 2.0 processor in my pc and vista installed still i am not getting good speed .


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a similar laptop with Vista, and it works just fine for me. Probably not quite as fast as XP, but not noticeably slower.


----------



## Urimbray (Feb 6, 2009)

My personal professional vote (Very personal, not so professional) is that they will be staying the same, the companies are already hurting. If you have a laptop, and it breaks, and you can't fix it, you buy a new one. They have somewhat of a guaranteed clientele base. They also attempt to bring the lowest prices to beat competitors. (You know, where instead of one trying to rip us off they all get together and rip us off uniformly). So sorry, They are not going anywhere.


----------



## gavinhodges00 (Feb 18, 2009)

I bought the system to run the sql server 2005 with visual studio 2008 because these software's were running very slowly in Pentium 4 processor with 512 mb of RAM , now i am running these softwares in acer 4920 with vista but i am not getting very good speed which i expected.


----------



## Parsons123 (Nov 25, 2007)

These are pretty useful opinions, thanks guys it'll help me too!


----------



## zackstone (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah

I think with further time, prices of Laptops should fall to a more affordable rate. Becasue from the look of things and from experience Rural and Urban Offices/Shops/Dealers, from time to time offers less prices.  Mostly when users buys in bulk....thereby getting cheaper and lesser prices

:up:


----------

